# Jerky and Snack Sticks



## dog1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

I recieved a LEM Jerky gun for X-Mas.

A couple ?s

The gun came with a packet of Jerky seasoning and a packet of Snack Stick seasoning.

That is the differemce between the two products, Jerky and Snack sticks? Seems like they could be very simular in the fact of using the same meat and possibly very simular seasoning. If these assumptions are correct them why do we have both?

Does Snack Sticks have casing? if so what size?

Are Snack Stick basically like Slim Jims you can purchase in the store?


----------



## jerky nut (Jan 5, 2014)

Their is nothing different between the two other than shape,texture and dryness.  The main difference is when jerky is made with sliced meat. 


No you don't need casings for snack sticks. Just use the tube that came with your gun.

Snac  sticks are the same as slim Jim's but slim Jim's are in a casing of some kind.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi dog!

That's something I never thought I would type!

Jerky is made with whole muscle meat. No matter what the caulking gun makers call it, if it is made with ground meat,spice,& a cure and smoked or dried at low temps. it is summer sausage. Meat sticks are thin summer sausage, whether case less or in a case or formed flat . The main difference for them all is the blend of spices.  Ground meat smoked or dried low and slow without a cure is called probable death!


----------



## dog1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks...

I figured after reading and think this throught they were mostly the same except for the shape. I guess the Jerky guns manufactors have made a use for the guns. Calling it jerky, but its basically Summer Sausage.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's all a matter of perception. You don't feel like such a porker when going hiking with a pocket full of jerky verses saying I've got a pocket full of sausage!


----------



## dog1234 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hear ya


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 5, 2014)

dog1234 said:


> I recieved a LEM Jerky gun for X-Mas.
> 
> A couple ?s
> 
> ...


Morn'n Dog.......IMHO I do believe that snack stick and jerky seasoning is very similar. I fact I have used the same seasonings for both finished products. I have had a great time experimenting with the different mixes and recipes. I will take a guess that the reason for the two different mixes is because jerky was whole meat and sticks used ground meat way back when. Today we even have ground bacon.

As for snack sticks in casings, I have made them with and without. I think it gets down to a personal preference. I have used casings from 16mm to 22mm for sticks........for me it comes down to 19mm mahogany casings for gifts and 21mm mahogany casings for my own stash (just cuz they are a bit bigger).

Brad


----------



## ernurse28 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good morning dog. I've used my jerky gun and applied 19mm mahagony casings to the sausage stuffer end and made awesome snack sticks! I also use high mountain seasoning and follow the ground meat directions to make snack sticks. Good stuff!


----------



## rugerlab (Jan 9, 2014)

If you are using whole muscle meat make sure you get the amount of cure right, if I remember right it takes more cure for whole muscle meat then it does for ground meat. (Don't quote me on this).  I follow the directions to the letter on the amount of cure, I very the amount of seasoning I add, I usually add more seasoning for flavor. 

When I started I made small batches, 2 to 3 pounds, to see if I did like the flavor and also tried different brands.  The brand I use now is from Hi-Country Seasoning.  It comes from Lincoln Montana and so far the things that I have tried have turned out great.  The only thing I do different is if I want to make ground meat teriyaki jerky I use the original jerky seasoning and add teriyaki sauce.  And with Hi-Country jerky seasoning, it is really good sprinkled on buttered popcorn instead of salt...  They also have a kit called "Complete Wild Game Processing Kit"  so you can make Summer Sausage, Jerky, Pepperoni Sticks, and Breakfast Sausage.  The packages for the different products are smaller so you try a small batch and see if you like it before buying a lot of the seasoning and finding out you don't care for the flavor that you get.  (No I am not a salesman for them, just really like their product).  I actually have 5 lbs. elk meat all mixed up for pepperoni sticks that I have to put in the smoker tomorrow morning.

Good Luck and once you get your favorite recipe down you will never buy store bought again.


----------



## skipdiggidy (Nov 10, 2017)

Can you use jerky seasoning to make smoked sausage


----------

